
JS in AMP - niutech
https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13471
======
niutech
Support for custom JS in AMP was announced at the AMP Conf 2018:
[https://twitter.com/AMPhtml/status/963471106043727872](https://twitter.com/AMPhtml/status/963471106043727872)

